# Expecting First Child, Any Ideas for Cool Things?



## Greg Reez (Nov 28, 2007)

Hello,

My wife and I are expecting our first child. (Due Date Feb 29th... NICE). Since I'm a graphic designer/mac lover/creative fellow, are there any ideas or websites you guys can send me too for any cool baby clothing ideas, maternity T-shirts?

I'm looking for any cool baby tees, pacifiers, whatever, that can let people know my baby is a geek-baby-graphic-designer-mac-lover in training and proud of it. What do you think, any ideas? I was on thinkgeek.com and they had a few decent things, but nothing I really liked that people will think is awesome. There was a maternity t-shirt there that had the intel logo on the belly, it said "GEEK INSIDE".

I was confronted with stiff resistance from my wife when I mentioned placing an apple sticker on our baby's forehead and calling him iBaby, so I had to ditch that idea. Any thoughts?


----------



## Giaguara (Nov 28, 2007)

Make your own.  Get some plain shirts, and dye with bleach. Cotton or at least 50 % cotton works best, and obviously needs to be other than white to start (or if you do with white, use 100 % cheap red wine to dye instead of 50 % water 50 % bleach). Lay thingies you want to have imprint of, or make your own prints, cut the stencils of plastic etc, lay on the shirt, and use the water-bleach mixture from a spray bottle, until you have the result you want. When it looks ready, quick rinse in water (remove the things from the shirt carefully first), then wash separately in washing machine, and done.
You can do the text this way too, either as fridge magnets or some letter blocks laid over the shirt (or blanket even), or just print what you want and cut it manually. Plastic works better for stencil than thin papers. 
So just need some ideas what to print... best side is that this is pretty inexpensive so can buy a pile of shirts and do all the ideas you had instead of getting only one.


----------



## Greg Reez (Nov 28, 2007)

That's actually a good idea for _my_ clothes. But price isn't really an issue. And I don't really want to put that kind of work into something that my kid will grow out of quickly... don't get me wrong you put up a pretty good idea. Not exactly what I wanna do for my iBaby.

I'll end up screwing it up and getting bleach in my eyes anyway.


----------



## Giaguara (Nov 29, 2007)

Hm... I forgot where I saw it or when, but I saw somewhere a baby shirt or something that had a giant iPod control wheel on it. That would be sweet  maybe someone remembers more in detail where it was (maybe ilounge or thinkgeek?)


----------



## bellyflirt (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi,

Why don't you check out my new line of fabulous maternity t-shirts...  You can see the line at www.bellyflirt.com.  The shirts are incredibly soft and comfortable and are definite head-turners!

Best of luck and congratulations!


----------



## Mikuro (Nov 29, 2007)

Since you're a graphic designer, you could try making your own designs and then use cafepress.com to make shirts and other things out of them.


----------



## Greg Reez (Nov 29, 2007)

Nice shirts Bellyflirt, you've got good ideas going on.

I can't believe cafepress didn't occur to me. They already have some cool samples on there. There were a few baby shirts on there that said "Already Smarter than Bush". And there was one I particularly like that was a spin-off on those two color iPod ads, shirt said "iPood". I'm definitely going to look around there a little bit.


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 1, 2007)

Have a sense of humor.


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 1, 2007)

Satcomer said:


> Have a sense of humor.



Oh ain't that the truth!!! ::ha::


----------



## chevy (Dec 1, 2007)

This of course... http://ipopmybaby.com/gallery.adp


----------



## CharlieJ (Dec 4, 2007)

http://www.thinkgeek.com/tshirts/kids/592f/
get one of those. and stick him in front of Xcode, see what he comes up with


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 4, 2007)

Or TCP/IP


----------

